# Small safety tip using panel wipe



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Thought it's worth sharing this.
As a rule I will use PPE and Nitrile gloves. Rubber ones on all work generally.
Last few days found my hand was slightly swollen and first three fingers tender and hot. Couldn't see anything or recall how this came about.
Today they were much better and while inspecting and moving fingers about and the penny dropped. I had this once before using PW on a small rag removing some small mark without gloves. Lightbulb moment did the same during the week on a house window.Two small marks I could not remove. Sprayed a tiny bit of PW on a very small piece of rag and had to scrub hard to remove them, which worked, nothing else would.
There will not be a third time for me, but hope this stops someone else unaware of it doing the same. 
All fingers little swollen, hot and tops sensitive, in fact a bit concerned last night. they are feeling better.
Recommend to wear gloves, even for such a small short job with PW. :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

And PW is not I guess Pressure Washer in this case, but what could it be?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Acronyms everywhere!

I have worked in places where people speak acronyms.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> And PW is not I guess Pressure Washer in this case, but what could it be?


I'm guessing panel wipe, it's a solvent so would link up.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Acronyms everywhere!
> 
> I have worked in places where people speak acronyms.


Many of my customers do, and sometimes it is hard work, because somebody turns up with the wrong equipment.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

be hard to "spray a tiny pressure washer on a tiny rag":lol:
Panel Wipe ... there you go.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Reminds me of the time I chopped up some habanero chillis for a curry and about half an hour later my fingertips were burning. Had them dunked in bicarb for half an hour to take the edge off it. Bit more careful with them now :lol:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Most admit that I thought PW was pressure washer at first


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> Reminds me of the time I chopped up some habanero chillis for a curry and about half an hour later my fingertips were burning. Had them dunked in bicarb for half an hour to take the edge off it. Bit more careful with them now :lol:


Had a similar experience after chopping chillies. Used the gents and let's just say, I'll never make that mistake again


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

They say you used to be able identify the lab chemists as they were the ones washing their hands *before* going to the toilet :lol:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> They say you used to be able identify the lab chemists as they were the ones washing their hands *before* going to the toilet :lol:


I used to work on chemical plants, this is definitely the way we did it.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Had a similar experience after chopping chillies. Used the gents and let's just say, I'll never make that mistake again


Me to but i touched the wife!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The happy goat said:


> Me to but i touched the wife!!!


Brave man :doublesho


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I remember using some panel wipe on a cloth, and not realising, I put the cloth in my front pocket of my work pants. I forgot about it until about half an hour later I began to feel a burning sensation on my leg. I took the cloth out, remembering it. It left a red mark and a tender patch on my leg which lasted for about a week. You would think that I would have learnt my lesson? No. I did the same thing a few months later! Same result!


----------

